# 3D Stalingrad film being shot in Russia



## proton45 (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope that this film has some flying sequences...the director is the same guy who did "9th Company", and the budget is expected to be $30 million. Here is the blog entry I read....


Ambitious Russian 3D War Drama 'Stalingrad' Begins Filming


The film is expected to be released in 2013...A 3D war film about Stalingrad, I really hope its good.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2012)

Except for the gimmicky 3D.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea, for the most part I really could do without it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2012)

It will be awful hard to beat the original German film "Stalingrad"....

Stalingrad (1993) - IMDb


----------



## proton45 (Apr 17, 2012)

My hopes for the film are decidedly mixed... After seeing 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZRwfXagHJ4_ "9th Company", and with their choice to go 3D, I think that we can expect to see a Russian "Battle of the Bulge" 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwnz2Lmn4RU_ . And by that I mean...a contemporary "War Epic". I'm sure that they will (more or less) depict the "facts" of the battle, and I'm sure the gun play will feel dangerous and gritty, but I'm almost positive that it will be a "romanticized war epic". 

I'm just hoping that they give us some war spectacle...with $30 million and 3D, I wanna feel like I'm surrounded by rubble, death and hopefully some 3D air battles. Example of my outlook... "Pearl Harbor" sucked, but the spectacle of the air battle was top notch fun. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv1niwxQgoY_


P.S. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JDkdc246QQ_ 

Click the link to enjoy, cuz I can't embed the video (sux).


----------



## proton45 (Apr 17, 2012)

@Njaco...That was a really good film, and so was 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kJ9Dtxpf-8_


Part one if found here...the rest is available.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2012)

I need to get my hands on that German one. Always wanted to see it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2012)

What the heck was that first clip?!!
All bunched up, arcs of fire crossing each other, a loaded grenade launcher for up=close action(?!!), talking out loud ! If they opened fire, they'd have shot each other !!
Don't like the idea of the 3D either, and would love to see the German production.


----------



## proton45 (Apr 21, 2012)

Airframes said:


> What the heck was that first clip?!!
> All bunched up, arcs of fire crossing each other, a loaded grenade launcher for up=close action(?!!), talking out loud ! If they opened fire, they'd have shot each other !!



 LOL, I have no idea...my understanding is that "9th Company" was fairly well received in its native Russia, but I don't really see the attraction myself. I have the sinking feeling that the Stalingrad film will be an overly sentimental production. I enjoyed the Jude Law (directed by Jean-Jacques Annaud) film "Enemy at the gates", but one of the complaints leveled at the film, was over the depiction of USSR soldiers. Apparently their where people that felt that the scene of drunken revelry where "disrespectful". Some felt that these scene where included to make the Russians less then "heroic". 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSZmGYDh3Qc_


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds interesting. Intrigued to see how it turns out, I'm still to be convinced by 3D.


----------

